# Recent success contacting Durban Sands??



## DianeH (Aug 30, 2007)

If anyone has had any recent success contacting Durban Sands to pay m'f's, I'd appreciate knowing.  

Thanks so much!
Diane


----------



## northwoodsgal (Aug 31, 2007)

It took me a few days to contact Verinia and have the levies paid and the week deposited.  I used an AOL account, which I think made a difference.  The email I used was:

verinial@clubleisure.co.za


----------



## 225chs (Aug 31, 2007)

I have tried eveyway I know to reach them and I remain "blacklisted" If I don't hear by Monday I may have to call. Been trying for about three weeks.
The above email did not work for me.


----------



## catwgirl (Aug 31, 2007)

I haven't had any luck either.


----------



## glenmore (Sep 2, 2007)

I seem to be one of the rare ones. I emailed Verinia on 7/23 at verinial@clubleisure.co.za and had my two weeks banked by 8/16 - and it took longer because I forgot to send her the "expirary date." She was very courteous and professional - good luck to you all!


----------



## northwoodsgal (Sep 3, 2007)

If you didn't know already, AOL has free email account now, just like Yahoo and Gmail.  You could try getting an AOL address and seeing if that works.  Good luck.


----------



## gator (Sep 4, 2007)

*Durban Sands*

UPDATE 2007: Tenbury and Durban Sands are now managed by First Resorts.   www.firstresorts.co.za judyk@firstresorts.co.za  Judy Karsten
Voice 011 27 31 717 7593  fax 011 27 31 701 9964


Durban Sands
Estimated Levy 2008    R1885.00


----------



## DianeH (Sep 6, 2007)

Thanks gator,
I received a reply from Judy almost immediately.

Incidentally, her estimate for a one bedroom 2008 levy is R1550.

Is your unit a 2 bedroom?


----------



## 225chs (Sep 6, 2007)

I was also able to reach Judy after many failed attempts elsewhere. Thank you. She replied quickly. Estimated my 1 bedroom for 2009 at R1900


----------



## gator (Sep 16, 2007)

*DianneH*

My Durban Sands is listed as a one bedroom, but sleeps six, private 4.

I don't know if that is why the levy is higher.  Seems to trade well.


----------



## DianeH (Oct 13, 2007)

I've been away so missed these posts...

My one bedroom is sleep 4.  Perhaps thats why our levy is lower? 

Also I am paying my 2008 levy, not 2009 levy.

It would be interesting if we could compile a list of what we are paying, perhaps there are differences that we should be made aware of?

Diane


----------



## DianeH (Nov 30, 2007)

Now I'm trying to pay and have sent several requests for an accurate figure without any replies.

Anyone else pay their m/f's in the last couple of weeks?

Diane


----------



## 225chs (Nov 30, 2007)

I'm not sure about definition of last couple of weeks. I paid my fees in late sept. Paid them at this email address
verinial@clubleisure.co.za

Could not get thru on yahoo address but could on my comcast address


----------



## westrougers (Dec 3, 2007)

Hi Diane
I recently paid my maintenance fees for Durban Sands. I contacted Verinia Loots at  verinial@firstresorts.co.za. The maintenance for my 2 bedroom was R2190. I then faxed her my credit card information at 7:11 am Toronto time. The fax number is 011 27 31 709 1680. It came off my visa on November15th.
Hope this helps.
Nancy


----------



## DianeH (Dec 4, 2007)

Thank you both!  It seems Judy left the company but Verinia answered my email this morning and I sent her the info.  She seems very business saavy and was a pleasure to deal with.

Can't wait for the deposit in RCI so I can play again.

Diane


----------



## kwilson (Feb 15, 2008)

I just received my bill for my 2 1BRs at Durban Sands. They are R2388.60 each. This is much higher than previous predictions and no explanation was sent. Anyone else got their bill? Anyone know anything about the increase?


----------



## DianeH (Feb 15, 2008)

Hi
I too received a statement yesterday dated 30/11/2007.  I paid my levy before this statement, but there is no reflection on it. It is also much higher - R2035.76! for a one bedroom.  I think there must be an accounting error. I'm going to ignore it since what I paid was more in line with an increase.

JMHO
Diane


----------



## Bernie8245 (Feb 17, 2008)

I own two 1 br units at Durban Sands. I paid my levies for both weeks back in February of 2007 and the one was estimated to be 1878.82 rand and the other was 1806.53 and I just got a statement saying the actual levies are 2483.60 rand and 2388.60 rand respectively. That's a 32 % increase over the estimate for 2008 and 45 % over the actual amount I paid in 2007. What's going on? Also I tried to send an email to verenial@firstresorts.co.za and it was returned saying I was blacklisted. Has anyone contacted Durban Sands via email lately?
Bernie


----------



## EvelynK72 (Feb 17, 2008)

Bernie8245 said:


> I own two 1 br units at Durban Sands. I paid my levies for both weeks back in February of 2007 and the one was estimated to be 1878.82 rand and the other was 1806.53 and I just got a statement saying the actual levies are 2483.60 rand and 2388.60 rand respectively. That's a 32 % increase over the estimate for 2008 and 45 % over the actual amount I paid in 2007. What's going on? Also I tried to send an email to verenial@firstresorts.co.za and it was returned saying I was blacklisted. Has anyone contacted Durban Sands via email lately?
> Bernie


 
I tried contacting verinia several times over the past 2 weeks.  I sent the emails from two different email addresses, thinking that perhaps one of them would go through.  Only one message got through out of 6 that I sent.  This message just reminded me that I need to send another email.  Maybe I'll break down and send a fax.


----------



## Bernie8245 (Feb 18, 2008)

I actually got through to Durban Sands this morning. I emailed durbansands@firstresorts.co.za and got a reply within 10 minutes. It stated that he has forwarded my email to Verinnia, her email has changed to Verinial@clubleisure.co.za.
    In the past I've had better luck contacting them through my Yahoo account but for some reason all the mails come back saying my email address is blacklisted. I used my AOL account to get through.

Bernie


----------



## lance1097 (Feb 23, 2008)

*2008 Durban Sands Levy*

Just thought I would add my Levy information to the thread.

2008
UNIT 1302 Week 0011 LEVY 2836.48
UNIT 0701 Week 0015 LEVY 2483.60

2007
UNIT 1302 LEVY 2032.81
UNIT 0701 LEVY 1779.91

2006 
UNIT 1302 LEVY 2037.7
UNIT 0701 LEVY 1784.2

Lance


----------



## DianeH (Feb 26, 2008)

After a few days I did receive a reply from Verinia regarding the increase. Her reply is posted below.  I did not get the attachment newsletter so cannot shed any more light on to why the increase is so high.  

Good Day 
I Acknowledge receipt of your e-mail.
Your 2008 levy has increased .
2008 Levy R2035.76 you paid an estimated amount of R1550.00 =R485.76 outstanding for 2008.
I have attached the news letter and the financial report to explain the increase.
If you have any further queries please e-mail me.
Thank You
Kind Regards

Mrs Verinia Loots
First Resorts Levy Collection Department
Tel--031 717 7629
Fax---031 709 1680
E--Mail ---verinial@firstresorts.co.za


----------



## Twhelan2000 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Email RE Fees*

I received this email,  it represents significant increases!

I Acknowledge receipt of your e-mail.
I am Verinia Loots credit controller of Durban Sands. 
Your levy for 2008 :
Unit 0501 week 30 R2483.60 you paid an estimated amount of R1762.45 =R721.15  outstanding for 2008.
Unit 0702 week 43 R2035.76 you paid an estimated amount of R1430.61 =R605.15 outstanding for 2008.
Levy for 2009 I will give you an estimated amount.
Unit 0501week 30 =R2732.00
Unit 0702 week 43 =R2240.00.


----------



## DianeH (Feb 28, 2008)

Twhelan,
Did you get an attached newsletter and financial report?  I'd like to know why our levies are increasing so much, its hard to justify if we don't know why.  Ms Loots still hasn't replied to my request for the information she originally said she sent.

Diane


----------



## Twhelan2000 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Explanation*

NO,  there was no offer of explanation. She attached a credit card form which I had great difficulty accessing and then was unable to fax it because their fax machine never answers rings to accept fax! I have been trying to pay these fees for over a week now. My latest email was returned. as undeliverable.


----------



## Twhelan2000 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Explanation*

NO,  there was no offer of explanation. She attached a credit card form which I had great difficulty accessing and then was unable to fax it because their fax machine never answers rings to accept fax! I have been trying to pay these fees for over a week now. My latest email was returned. as undeliverable.


----------



## martyap (Mar 3, 2008)

Verinia took my 2008 levy payment information a few weeks back after several emails. The probem I face now is getting it properly spacebanked. I contacted Marli at RCI.za and it seems she needs a clearance code from the resort. Verinia has not responded to many emails from me and from Marli to provide this code. What does this mean? What is blacklisted? I had sold a few DS weeks last year and maybe it is time to get rid of the rest. If I don't hear soon possibly I could possibly contact my credit card company and get the levy payment voided.......seems I bought something and did not get it.

Marty


----------



## DianeH (Mar 3, 2008)

Hi Marty
Try contacting this person.  He is the one who I dealt with:

Clayton.Drotsky@rci.com


Diane


----------



## martyap (Mar 3, 2008)

Thanks Diane.....Right after I posted here I heard from Verinia and she provided the clearance code. I emailed that to Marli from RCI.ZA and my weeks were spacebanked immediately and without problems. It is unfortunate that our emails often go unanswered for weeks by representatives at First Resorts. That coupled with ever increasing levies and ever decreasing trading power certainly makes Durban Sands less desirable than several years ago. Glad we still have a small group on TUG to share information with.

Marty


----------



## 225chs (Mar 4, 2008)

Just got done with the same dizzying process. Finally got my week deposited. The trading value plunged!! What is the best way to sell a Durban Sands??


----------



## patsymck (Mar 5, 2008)

Do you have the e-mail address for Marli from RCI.ZA ?

Pat


----------



## patsymck (Mar 5, 2008)

I found it in the archives.  Thanks for leading me to her.

Pat


----------



## EvelynK72 (Mar 5, 2008)

225chs said:


> Just got done with the same dizzying process. Finally got my week deposited. The trading value plunged!! What is the best way to sell a Durban Sands??


 
What week and what year is this?


----------



## 225chs (Mar 7, 2008)

EvelynK72 said:


> What week and what year is this?




2009
week 15
one bedroom


----------



## Twhelan2000 (Mar 8, 2008)

*payment of fees*

I finally managed to get the fees paid- it has been several weeks- i sent multiple emails from seveeral email addresses and many attempts at faxing, finally got one thru. Fees are now paid and I am trying to get weeks deposited. No luck yet. I was given this email address - thespecialists@rci.com.
The trading power has also definitely declined. Has anyone had any success in selling?? I had contact several months ago from someone who had purchased a durban sands timeshare for $1.00 off ebay!


----------



## EvelynK72 (Mar 8, 2008)

Twhelan2000 said:


> I finally managed to get the fees paid- it has been several weeks- i sent multiple emails from seveeral email addresses and many attempts at faxing, finally got one thru. Fees are now paid and I am trying to get weeks deposited. No luck yet. I was given this email address - thespecialists@rci.com.
> The trading power has also definitely declined. Has anyone had any success in selling?? I had contact several months ago from someone who had purchased a durban sands timeshare for $1.00 off ebay!


 
For depositing your unit, try Marli Dorfling at mdorfling@rci.co.za

For some reason, I have been having a tough time getting through to Durban Sands this year via email.  Maybe it has something to do with our change-over from insight to comcast.  I now am sending emails from 3 different email addresses - once I received a response to my yahoo address and once I received a response to my hotmail address.  Seems like there is no reason why one email gets through and one doesn't.  It is especially frustrating since I think there is an error in my account as far as the money that I owe.  Both of my weeks  have the same maintenance fees and I have paid the same exact amount every year for each week, but the amount due for each week is different.  Guess I'll just keep trying emails and faxes at least once a week to see if I can get this resolved!!


----------



## 225chs (Mar 8, 2008)

Evelyn

The ONLY email I can use for Durban Sands is my comcast email. All others (yahoo and hotmail) bounce back. Verinia is sporadic in replies,from 1 hour to 2 weeks, but I usually do get a response. When i contacted SA RCI (and I think Marli is terrific) they told me had to have a levy clearance code altho I had paid 2009 levy in Sept. Took about 2 weeks to get it from Verinia


----------



## Lita (Mar 13, 2008)

*Newsletter from Durban Sands*

This is the newsletter that Verinia Loots sent explaining the dramatic increase.  From this newsletter it sounds as though the condition of the units is pretty bad and probably has a lot to do with the loss of trading power. Hopefully with the new spending, the quality will get back up and improve its trading power:

-Resort Mana 
,-:- - 
ers-reDort. 
With 2007 coming to a close herewith is some of the 
changes that have taken place at the Durban Sands. 
. New furniture was purchased to replace the old 
furniture for the 9thFloor to the 8thfloor. 
. Replacement 
of curtainsfromthe 8th floor to the 5th 
floor 
. Kitchen tops and cupboard doors have been replaced 
on the 9th& 8thfloors 
. 9th& 8thfloor Re-furb completed with new electrical 
appliances, Stoves, Microwaves and fridges. 
. Squash court Extractor fan replaced and court re- 
painted. 
. Mini golf course and surrounding area re-carpeted and 
course refurbed. 
. Steam irons placed in all units 
. 4th Floorreceptiondeskhas beentakendownand new 
entertainment rooms created a Ballies room with 
karaoke system, kiddies section with walis painted with 
chalkboard paint for them to draw on walls, Movie I 
play station room for the teens created. 
. 4thfloor umbrellas recovered and 2 awnings recovered, 
balance to follow next year 
. New white linen has been purchased to standardise all 
units 
. New Mop and buckets purchased for all units 
. Newpool loungespurchased 
. New mattresses and bases purchased from 9th to 6th 
floor 
. New fire doors installed in parkin~ area 
. Background music installed on 4t floor area by braai's 
. Reception area and lifts have had deodorisers installed 
. Games and mini golf clubs, balls, and squash racquets 
have been purchased (on-going) 
. Old pressure geysers replaced in units - this is an on 
going replacement plan to continue into next year 
. Continuous upgrade of apartment stock in accordance 
to specifications of our central buying guide 
. Lights have been installed in the swimming pool 
. Braai area brick work renewed and grids to be renewed 
in the new year 
. .Sales Talk" - a sales team have opened office on the 
4th floor 
With the holiday season almost upon us, preparations 
are running on schedule and the team is ready to 
welcome all Shareholders and Guests to the resort. 
Furthermore, we would just like to take this 
opportunity to thank the Board of Directors and First 
Resorts for their continu_edsupport and commitment. 
We would like to wish you all a Happy Holidays and a 
prosperous New Year. 
Nick Baxendale 
Resort Manager 
, Antici ated Ex enditure 
2008 
t 
t 
t 
t 
t 
t 
t 
t 
t 
t 
t 
t 
t 
Completion of the refurbishment of all 
apartment from the 5thfloor to the 7thfloor 
Replacement of old geysers 
Tiling of the old bathrooms 
Re-enamelling of baths (On Going) 
Replacement of old stoves, fridges and 
microwaves 
Replacement of some old apartment front 
doors 
Servicing of Gym equipment and re-carpeting 
gym 
Installation of windshield on 4thfloor round the 
pool and mini golf area 
Exterior back of building Spalling to be repaired 
High Pressure cleaning of car park and re- 
painting - 
Purchase of new sleeper couches for units 
Upgrading of garden areas 
Purchase of new furniture for the 7thto 5thfloors 
FULL SERVICE 
At a meeting of Trustees held in November 2007, it 
was resolved that effective 02 January 2008; Full 
Service of units will be re-instated 
2008 Le~ 
Should you wish to pay your levy obligation by credit 
card, also enclosed is a .Credit Card Facility" form for 
you to complete and post or fax back to us. 
If, however, you would prefer to deposit your levy 
payment directly into our bank account, our details . 
are as follows: 
Account Name : Durban Sands Share Block Ltd 
Bank & Branch: Standard Bank, Pinetown 
. Branch Code : 045-626 
Account no. : 051 864 053 
PLEASE NOTE: It is essential that you fax or post a 
copy of the deposit slip to our offices, with your 
account number clearly shown, so as to ensure that 
your account is credited with your payment.


----------



## northwoodsgal (Mar 16, 2008)

I might have heard it wrong, but I thought Verinia was on maternity leave for awhile.  I don't think it excuses First Resorts from communicating and depositing week with RCI in a timely matter, but it would explain why Verinia wasn't responding.


----------



## 225chs (Mar 16, 2008)

northwoodsgal said:


> I might have heard it wrong, but I thought Verinia was on maternity leave for awhile.  I don't think it excuses First Resorts from communicating and depositing week with RCI in a timely matter, but it would explain why Verinia wasn't responding.



Possible but I don't think so. Marli at SA RCI was on maternity leave. Of, course, Marli let everyone know with an automatic email. Verinia I have had sporadic communications with since September


----------



## Twhelan2000 (Mar 17, 2008)

*Email*

I HAVE 3 EMAIL ADRESsES BUT THE ONLY ONE THAT SEEMs  TO GET A RESPONSE IS NETZERO. I NEVER GET A ReSPONSE TO MY YAHOO OR COMCAST EMAIL.  I still have been unsuccessfull in paying the outstanding balance for the 2008 fees. And although I finally paid the 2009  (it took about a month) fees despite haVING THE CODE NUMBER - after 10 days THE WEEKS ARE STILL NOT IN MY ACCOUNT!


----------



## 225chs (Mar 17, 2008)

Twhelan2000 said:


> I HAVE 3 EMAIL ADRESsES BUT THE ONLY ONE THAT SEEMs  TO GET A RESPONSE IS NETZERO. I NEVER GET A ReSPONSE TO MY YAHOO OR COMCAST EMAIL.  I still have been unsuccessfull in paying the outstanding balance for the 2008 fees. And although I finally paid the 2009  (it took about a month) fees despite haVING THE CODE NUMBER - after 10 days THE WEEKS ARE STILL NOT IN MY ACCOUNT!



Marli is the one who gets it done. But be patient, she did just have a baby. Email her at  mdorfling@rci.co.za. It helps if you can provide her with all your info, including the SA and USA RCI number


----------



## Twhelan2000 (Mar 26, 2008)

*Spacebanked Weeks*

I did receive an out of office reply from Marli and her replacement took care  of banking the weeks quickly.  I do not understand why so many emails to the SA addreses do not seem go thru. But I finally have this accomplished, I am still not happy with trading power.


----------



## Bernie8245 (Apr 1, 2008)

Twhelan2000 said:


> I finally managed to get the fees paid- it has been several weeks- i sent multiple emails from seveeral email addresses and many attempts at faxing, finally got one thru. Fees are now paid and I am trying to get weeks deposited. No luck yet. I was given this email address - thespecialists@rci.com.
> The trading power has also definitely declined. Has anyone had any success in selling?? I had contact several months ago from someone who had purchased a durban sands timeshare for $1.00 off ebay!



Twhelan,
    What fax # did you use for Durban Sands? I have sent a dozen emails and several faxes trying to pay the balance on my 2008 weeks. I have gotten a busy signal every time I try to fax. I did get one email answered from a Nick Baxendale saying he would forward the email to Verinia but that has been over a month ago. The fax number I have on the credit card facility says fax to: Seshnie Nadaraj on 031 7091680 but I have always gotten a busy signal.

Thanks,
 Bernie


----------



## ron1 (Apr 2, 2008)

Hi Everyone

I spoke with Verinia at First Resorts - who handles the levies at Durban Sands. Her telephone number is +27 (0)11 717-7593 - ask the switchboard to put you through to the person handling the levies at Durban Sands. Her e-mail address is verinialp@firstresorts.co.za

I trust this will help everyone.

Take care

Ron, Fairfields


----------



## Bernie8245 (Apr 2, 2008)

*Thanks, Ron*



ron1 said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> I spoke with Verinia at First Resorts - who handles the levies at Durban Sands. Her telephone number is +27 (0)11 717-7593 - ask the switchboard to put you through to the person handling the levies at Durban Sands. Her e-mail address is verinialp@firstresorts.co.za
> 
> ...



Ron, 
   There were 2 emails in my inbox from Verinia this morning. The e-mail address she sent them from was verinial@clubleisure.co.za which was the email address I was using. The first email stated the balance owed on my 2 weeks and had a credit card facility attachment. The second was an acknowledgement of receipt of my email I had sent to info@firstresorts.co.za,Verenial@clubleisure.co.za. saying she received my credit card facility statements and would process the payment. 
     I think your phone call helped her find my last email. She said she found it on the info address.
Thanks a lot, Ron.
Bernie


----------



## douga (Apr 15, 2008)

*wrong email addresses?*

Hi 
I have been trying to contact durban sands with no avail but I do question a couple of the email addresses given in this thread. Maybe they are right but they do get bounced back to me as 'undeliverable:

I think verinial is correct and not verenial as in one post
I also had trouble with the one address that is verinialp@... that I think ron posted. Maybe these are both correct but I have had problems with both of them.
doug


----------

